# Type Two RTA by Grimm Green



## DarthBranMuffin (27/11/21)

In the light of the latest addition to a lot of vape collections, the Type Two RTA by Grimm Green has reached all the corners of RSA by now after Black Friday.

Seems we are all in for a slightly bumpy ride in getting this one beat, so feel free to chime in here to tell us your do's and don'ts for this RTA.




DarthBranMuffin said:


> Type Two: Seems I have to learn to wick all over again, this one is a challenge. First tank and 3rd hit was a dry hit... TOO MUCH COTTON DUDE, YOU KNEW THAT AND STILL VAPED IT.. SUFFER BABY SUFFER!!! Trimmed it down and better now, but not perfect yet. Needs a bit more play time for a final verdict too.



I am still in the testing phases of mine, but at least I now get more flavor (and less chance of a dry hit) by trimming the cotton so that it does not touch the base of the deck.

Looking forward to seeing the rest of your inputs and finding the best way to bring out the full potential of this RTA!







(ps: if you do chip a tooth by using the long driptip while driving, please feel free to post pictures of that too)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (27/11/21)

Have you got a pic of the deck and your build for the interest of science?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/11/21)

It may sound obvious but have you watched Grimgreen’s presentation of the tank? That’s what made me change my mind and not buying this tank… He said make sure the cotton is floating on top of the juice channels, don’t tuck them in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/11/21)

Paul33 said:


> Have you got a pic of the deck and your build for the interest of science?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/11/21)

That deck / chamber are tighter than a frogs butt, so I'm assuming it's a saturated, but hot vape?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> That deck / chamber are tighter than a frogs butt, so I'm assuming it's a saturated, but hot vape?



Saturated, but not overly hot... oh how we enjoy the tweeks and tinkering on these things...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/11/21)

Grand Guru said:


> It may sound obvious but have you watched Grimgreen’s presentation of the tank? That’s what made me change my mind and not buying this tank… He said make sure the cotton is floating on top of the juice channels, don’t tuck them in.



yes sir, did it his way too, but with 3mm ID coils and a whole lot more cotton, need to find the sweetspot by fluffing out some of that cotton as it is super tight just stuffing it in there and the wicking does seem to suffer a bit due to it being so tight.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/11/21)

Handy tip number... where are we now already, I didn't count... once you have stuffed the cotton into the barrel let the tank sit for 5 to 10 minutes like a stock coil in order for it to properly prime. Flavor and performance increased by 100% compared to just juicing up the cotton and filling the tank.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Jengz (28/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Handy tip number... where are we now already, I didn't count... once you have stuffed the cotton into the barrel let the tank sit for 5 to 10 minutes like a stock coil in order for it to properly prime. Flavor and performance increased by 100% compared to just juicing up the cotton and filling the tank.


I tried this method twice but dry hit city!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Akil (28/11/21)

I don't use Grimm's method of wicking.
I wick it the way you would the Kylin mini v2.
I fluff out the cotton, cut it the right length (letting it float just above the deck), juice the cotton, then screw the chamber on to have a look. 
If there's still too much cotton I'll give it a second trim.
Works like a charm

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Jengz (28/11/21)

I'm changing to a dessert juice, fruits are not working out for me in this atty all too well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (28/11/21)

Scrap that, I'm gonna try one more time. Gonna change my coils to something with higher resistance and try @Akil wicking

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Akil (28/11/21)

Jengz said:


> I'm changing to a dessert juice, fruits are not working out for me in this atty all too well


I also noticed that fruits don't do so well in this atty. Desserts are definitely the way to go.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Munro31 (28/11/21)

Thanks for the great info gents

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (28/11/21)

Fruits are a no go for me. Gonna try desserts and see. I'm done trying for the next week though, will take a smack at it next weekend

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/11/21)

And I wicked it again. This time around I went with Tauren Laces (being a bit fluffier). Wicked the coil, stuck them bottom's up through the barrel and trimmed them about 3mm above the rim. Tucked it in, but it was too much, chocked up on juice and didn't saturate. Opened it up and thinned out the wet cotton a bit (need to redo with dry cotton and thin it out before tucking in). Flavor improved on thinning out the wet cotton, so slowly getting there. Will take pics of the next wicking session and post it once I have tested it out (and it is successful).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/11/21)

That seems to have done it...

Don't wick the cotton tight in the coils. Cut the cotton off about 3 to 4mm above the chamber barrel. Fluff it out slightly. Start tucking in from the barrel side (running you tweezer down against the side of the barrel, the cotton will start going down). Once it is in, it is in, dont force it down too much or else you'll make gaps in the cotton. Juice it, close it up, fill tank and let it sit and prime for 5 minutes. 

Just need to find the best juice to pair with it now as it accentuates the ice in my Lime Lemonade a lot, needs something with slightly less ice (waiting for my Blimey order to arrive to try it in there, think it is going to shine!)

Word of warning, she is a thirsty tank at 0.26ohms and 45W.

Time to let her stand overnight for the leak test.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hydraujac_Vaper (30/11/21)

Thank you DarthBranMuffin. 

These tips will aid me in my quest for a saturated and thirsty vape experience.

So this Atty does to juice what my previous car did to my petrol. Can't wait to to swear at myself for not buying more juice on Black Friday and Cyber Monday.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That seems to have done it...
> 
> Don't wick the cotton tight in the coils. Cut the cotton off about 3 to 4mm above the chamber barrel. Fluff it out slightly. Start tucking in from the barrel side (running you tweezer down against the side of the barrel, the cotton will start going down). Once it is in, it is in, dont force it down too much or else you'll make gaps in the cotton. Juice it, close it up, fill tank and let it sit and prime for 5 minutes.
> 
> ...



Can I please saw off two thirds of that erm ... mouthpiece  ... it's the only thing I don't like about that tank so far


----------



## Munro31 (3/12/21)

So got my tank yesterday because TCG did the whole safari thing with my parcel. Today I worked up the courage to build it because the neighbors just left and it was the perfect opportunity to do it without getting the police called on me.

Using Geekvape clapton wire, think it is Z10, I rolled 2 x 2.5mm ID coils installed then as the Grimm himself did on his video, and I used @DarthBranMuffin way of wicking. Put some Drool mint cookie in and was fully prepared for something bad to happen, but nothing? Wicks great, bubbles galore and tastes the way it should! I'm definitely chalking this up to beginners luck, can I get a hallelujah!!!!

Unfortunately I didn't take pics while I was building, didn't want any reminders of my impending meltdown!!! But I will post how good it is working!

It is well made, thirsty as a Boksburg teenager and get hotter than Satan's shit house, but I like it already!!!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/12/21)

Awesome news @Munro31 !!!

Just rewicked mine the same way with a fresh batch of Blimey in there. Right off the bat the ice comes through intense. Let it sit for 5 minutes to soak and BLIMEY!!!! It's Delicious!!!

It does suck juice like an XR6, but I am liking it more and more!!!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Munro31 (3/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Awesome news @Munro31 !!!
> 
> Just rewicked mine the same way with a fresh batch of Blimey in there. Right off the bat the ice comes through intense. Let it sit for 5 minutes to soak and BLIMEY!!!! It's Delicious!!!
> 
> ...


Woohooo!!!! Mine did weep a bit on refill, but chugging along like a V8 again! Can almost hear the juice glugging out!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (6/12/21)

Hallelujah brother

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

